# Western plow, or Pro Plow to go on 1970 Dodge W300 1 Ton 4x4, HELP!



## beemrmax (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking at a couple plows today (lucky to find any...) One's a ten yr old Pro plow that was on a 1990 Dodge 3/4 ton, the other an '87 Western plow off of a '79 F150. Both one one owner plows, fully working.

My question is;


What's it gonna take to put either one of the plows on this Dodge, frame rails 34" apart at the front bumper?

How can you tell conventional mount from UNI mount (I'm new at this stuff so bear with me here)? I can't afford to go spend hard earned $$$ on something that won't go on without a lot of trouble.

Both systems (I haven't actually seen either one) have joy sticks, the Pro plow off the floor, the '87 off the dash. Both 4 way systems.

Let me know asap, I'm looking at these this morning. It's kinda you snooze you lose on plows around here, but I can't afford any stupid mistakes.

TIA!!!


Keith


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Heyy Keith first off welcome to plowsite.

In order to get any plow on to your truck your going to need to find the mounts for your truck which might be a little tricky because its a 40 year old truck so if you cant find the mounts that fit your truck you might have to mess around with some other brackets to fit your truck or just straight up fabricate your own.

As for the difference in the conventional plow and the Uni-mount, those are just mounting systems. With the conventional plow the lights,pump and the truck side frame stay on the truck. With the Uni-mount system the whole thing comes off so all you have is just brackets underneath your truck.

Here's a link to the manual for the conventional plow.
http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/13280_080193.pdf

And here's a link to the Uni-mount system.
http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/63097.05_060105.pdf

Here's a picture of the conventional system and the uni-mount under it.

http://www.obenaufauctions.com/Dec1,2007-8FootWesternPlow.jpg

http://www.interioroffroad.com/includes/productlist/112.jpg

See how the conventional only has the blade and A frame and the uni mount system has everything on it.

Any more questions just ask.

-Bill


----------



## beemrmax (Sep 5, 2009)

*Thx Bill ;-)*

Awesome info, my understanding is that in a case like this, where something might/will need to be altered/fabricated to fit, I should steer towards the uni mount?


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea that would be your best bet.

-Bill


----------



## beemrmax (Sep 5, 2009)

*Spoke with a local guy...*

who's been doing plows for 20 some odd years, he says a plow under 8' not a good idea on a 1Ton Dually, with the blade fully angled it won't plow a wide enough path for your back tires.

Anyone here have any experience with "Mr. Plow" in Ohio? Found him on the net, and he said he'd look and see if he's got a plow for this truck, to ship me.

Keith


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea for a 1 ton your gonna want a 9' to make it. Have you tried your local craigslist? i know you can find alot of good stuff there. Plus i also dont know what your budget is but for around 1000-2500 you cant find a good plow to fit your truck.

-bill


----------



## beemrmax (Sep 5, 2009)

*Was looking a a couple Western plows...*

both under 8', so I guess keep looking for a while. I wanted Yellow anyway ;-)

Need to find a big ol Meyer plow!

Keith


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea i dont like meyer there not the best there way overrated but thats just my own opinion. 

Everything has its good and bad.

meyer - been around a while good rep but stuffs always breaking.

Boss- great plows but no chain lift so no float.

Fisher- also good plows but only trip edge so if you hit something higher then the trip edge your in for a ride.

Western- My personal favorite because its a full trip but you can also get and trip edge. I love red lol and iv just had good experiences with them.

But everyone on here has there favorite and there entitled to it, But lots of people say stay away from meyer.

-Bill


----------



## beemrmax (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ok, Western!!!*

I'm easy...

Trick is going to find one in time, CL gets one every so often, get grabbed up quick. Sellers might be holding off for now...


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea western is deff my fav its just idk the best i guesse Are you going to be plow res. comm or just for yourself?

-Bill


----------



## beemrmax (Sep 5, 2009)

*Just us (if I can help it...)*

and a few neighbors, all got long drives, 1/4 mile at the longest. The engine in that truck is a little on the tired side (I think), so I don't want to do too much this winter. Truck'll last a lot longer that way too.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yep western is the way to go got one on my 92 hd3500 2wd wrecker plows great also got meyer on 86 c10 ,89 k3500 fisher, 79 blazer western plow fisher pump and a 86 s10 with a 6.6 western so western for me


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Last I checked the only Western plows that aren't full trip, i.e. trip edge are the V-plows. All Western straight blades are full trip. And Boss does have float, although no chain. Is someone else looking for downpressure switch with a Boss plow again?


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

adksnowo;801978 said:


> Last I checked the only Western plows that aren't full trip, i.e. trip edge are the V-plows. All Western straight blades are full trip. And Boss does have float, although no chain. Is someone else looking for downpressure switch with a Boss plow again?


Really boss has a float. I thought since it was just a piston there was no float.

-Bill


----------

